

Bye Bye GoDaddy, Hello Hover: An Ode to a Dead Elephant  - durga
http://www.tow.com/2011/03/31/bye-bye-godaddy-hello-hover-an-ode-to-a-dead-elephant/

======
edw
Interesting piece of trivia: Tucows, parent company of Hover, went public by
buying the remains of the first start-up I was involved with, Infonautics, and
doing a reverse merger. We went public as part of the craziness of '95—we were
on of the few stocks that didn't, if I recall correctly, gain any ground in
the first day of trading. (Oops!) I left in autumn of '96 and watched to cash
on hand shrink with each successive quarterly report until Tucows stepped in.

Those were the days…

